# If Cuban wasn't the owner...



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

..And it was a less friendly-with-his-players/loyal guy, would Dirk's status as a Maverick be in question after this season...especially if we lose here?

If I were the owner, and I see Garnett being shopped, I'd do it. I know Cuban wouldn't think about it though, not for Dirk.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I wouldn't mind having Garnett in this team, with Dirk maybe? no? haha :lol:


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

yall vastly overrate garnett. think younger ffs


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> yall vastly overrate garnett. think younger ffs


like....?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Who's to say Cuban's not selling the team after another choke season?


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> like....?


like dwight howard, you think avery couldnt develop him? try less agression and more thinking please


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Magic would never hand ov er Dwight for Dirk what a terrible trade for them.

Dwight is 21. WIll never happen he will be the center of the Magic for some years to come.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> ..And it was a less friendly-with-his-players/loyal guy, would Dirk's status as a Maverick be in question after this season...especially if we lose here?
> 
> If I were the owner, and I see Garnett being shopped, I'd do it. I know Cuban wouldn't think about it though, not for Dirk.


It’s the infatuation that Cuban has with Dirk that bothers me. :upset: 

For those of us that attended the Donald Carter/Roy Tarpley marriage years ago, you could feel the true intimate bond between them. It was a storybook wedding – but the Call of the Wild was too much for him, and he broke her heart. :heart: 

Sorry – got carried away with the book I’m reading. :joke: 

I understand when there’s true worth being measured, but when you totally close your mind to all possibilities of upgrading your team…does Cuban owe it to us? Does he owe the fans anything, or can he say, “I built the team into a contender, and you should thank me.”? 

I wonder if the playbook is so interwoven with Dirk’s signature that our team would have to be reshaped if he was traded…


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> I wonder if the playbook is so interwoven with Dirk’s signature that our team would have to be reshaped if he was traded…


Plus, is it necessary to burn down the building and start over already?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Plus, is it necessary to burn down the building and start over already?


Been there, done that - and don't think I haven't thought about the possibilty. :boohoo2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

man.... too many buildings have been burned down in the mavs history.

This one is soooooo close, yet so far.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Much has been chronicled about the late 80s version – best season ever (‘87 – 55 wins) only to go out in the first round, next season we take the Champs to 7 games in WCF – we were riding high.

Then the crash, and it took 15 years to emerge from the wreckage.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Much has been chronicled about the late 80s version – best season ever (‘87 – 55 wins) only to go out in the first round, next season we take the Champs to 7 games in WCF – we were riding high.
> 
> Then the crash, and it took 15 years to emerge from the wreckage.


ahhhhh.... at least it's a better looking wreckage these days.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> ahhhhh.... at least it's a better looking wreckage these days.


You'd be surprised how fast a ship can go down, though. :boohoo:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The current ship is taking on heavy water, but it's still afloat.

If AJ and Dirk can path up those holes fast, there is still hope.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

xray said:


> I wonder if the playbook is so interwoven with Dirk’s signature that our team would have to be reshaped if he was traded…


There's a lot of PFs capable of operating at the top of the key. Most don't have his range, and none of them are good enough, but all we'd have to do is get stuff to supplement that. Would anyone do JO and Granger for Dirk? Bosh, Peterson, and Garbajosa for him and DHarris?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> There's a lot of PFs capable of operating at the top of the key. Most don't have his range, and none of them are good enough, but all we'd have to do is get stuff to supplement that. Would anyone do JO and Granger for Dirk? Bosh, Peterson, and Garbajosa for him and DHarris?


Ugh.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I don't even like Bosh that much...but really would we be that much worse with JO?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> I don't even like Bosh that much...but really would we be that much worse with JO?


I'd say yes and it's not even close. Just take a look at the numbers and compare them, JO is not a great offensive player. Of course he would be an upgrade defensively, but it's not that he would make us a defensive powerhouse. 

I mean I haven't been defending Dirk too much, but Bosh and O'Neal are just not in the same tier.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I think it's hard to imagine these players on Avery's roster - could he light a fire under JO? Speed up the maturation of the hometown Bosh? 

You never know..:biggrin:


----------

